# Fume Hood - How much height?



## snoman701 (Aug 11, 2019)

Right now I have a labconoco acid hood...it works ok for bulk dissolution/general use, but when I put together a 4 L filtration flask and buchner, it leaves no room for manipulation of your beaker/flask for careful dumping. I end up having to have it just outside of the fume hood, which is less than optimal. 

And there's no way I could use a condenser...I just don't have the height.

So I'm in the process of re-building my lab, new fume hood and workspace. 

How much vertical space have you found to be optimal?


----------



## anachronism (Aug 12, 2019)

I have a smaller plastic hood placed to the left of my cabinet that I use for filtering larger solutions. It's attached on a valve to the main air flow and it doesn't have a front door so a 5 litre flask and 5 litre Buchner and be attached. 

It's good enough for larger solutions because they are always denoxxed. For "dirty" solutions that are gassing off I use a smaller one that will fit inside my proper cabinet. 

Jon


----------



## Shark (Oct 24, 2019)

OK, there is the answer to my current question.


----------

